# How fast is my CPU?

## Carnildo

I've got a Core2Quad CPU with a nominal frequency of 2400MHz that I've overclocked to 2700MHz.  Both dmesg and the BogoMIPS rating are correct for a 2700MHz processor, but /proc/cpuinfo and gkrellm both display 2400MHz.  How do I know what frequency it's running at?

As a side note, if the CPU is being throttled down because of overheating, how would I tell?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, are you using the frequence scalling insde the kernel, and if so, can you post your config ?

Mine, I using the performance governor.

----------

## Carnildo

I overclocked it using the BIOS (raised the frontside bus from 266 to 300).

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, but did you compile your kernel manually or did you use Genkernel ?

----------

## Carnildo

Manually.

----------

## d2_racing

So do you have something that is enabled under the Frequence Scalling section ?

----------

## Carnildo

Yes:

```
 [*] CPU Frequency scaling 

[*]   Enable CPUfreq debugging

<*>   CPU frequency translation statistics

[ ]     CPU frequency translation statistics details 

      Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->

-*-   'performance' governor

<*>   'powersave' governor 

<*>   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling

<*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor

< >   'conservative' cpufreq governor

      *** CPUFreq processor drivers ***

<*>   ACPI Processor P-States driver

< >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!

< >   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep (deprecated)

< >   Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation

      *** shared options *** 

[*]   /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated)
```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, I don't have my Gentoo box in front of me, but I saw that lately, there a folder or a file under /proc that present this kind of information.

----------

## Carnildo

/proc/cpuinfo gives a speed of 2400MHz.  Is that what you were thinking of, or somewhere else?

----------

## poly_poly-man

cat /proc/cpuinfo

Also - cpufreq scaling tends to set the frequency... even if it's overclocked in bios, it'll set it back. Usually.

----------

## d2_racing

No, I'm thinking about a folder inside /proc.

Can you post the content of /proc, maybe I can remeber the exact name.

----------

## Carnildo

Not including the individual process entries:

```
acpi

asound

buddyinfo

bus

cmdline

config.gz

cpuinfo

devices

diskstats

dma

dri

driver

execdomains

filesystems

fs

interrupts

iomem

ioports

irq

kallsyms

kcore

kmsg

kpagecount

kpageflags

loadavg

locks

meminfo

misc

modules

mounts

mtrr

net

pagetypeinfo

partitions

scsi

self

slabinfo

stat

swaps

sys

sysvipc

timer_list

timer_stats

tty

uptime

version

vmstat

zoneinfo

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you should find your information inside this folder :

```

# cd /sys/devices/system/

# la -ls

```

I think that you will have a subdirectory for CPU0 to CPU3.

----------

## Carnildo

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, you should find your information inside this folder :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cd /sys/devices/system/
> ...

 

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/thermal_throttle/count gives information on thermal throttling; /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq gives the same information as /proc/cpuinfo

----------

## Carnildo

A totally non-scientific test says it's probably 2700MHz: when I run folding@home, the CPU is about three degrees warmer than before I overclocked it.

----------

## DigitalCorpus

I have a Q6700 and have CPU frequency scaling turned on. after I 

```
cat /prof/cpuinfo
```

 I see two results. The CPU model names and the "cpu MHz". When I change governors that value changes for me. to make sure you're reading the right one, you can try:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "cpu MHz"
```

----------

## jcat

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> Also - cpufreq scaling tends to set the frequency... even if it's overclocked in bios, it'll set it back. Usually.

 

I presume that won't be the case here, as it's the FSB itself that's been clocked, not the CPU multiplier.

It would be interesting to see how the CPU governor copes with that   :Smile: 

Cheers,

jcat

----------

